# Must Haves for Poodle Pup?



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi there!

The Cooper Countdown is slooooowly drawing to a close (27 days and counting...) and I'm starting to make my puppy supply list. I thought I'd check with the experts here at PF and see what the "must haves" are for Cooper. I'm a first time owner, so no answer is too obvious, except maybe food/water dish. LOL!

Also, we have decided to crate train and I'm completely in the dark about what size crate to get. I'm okay with purchasing one now, knowing he could outgrow it. Size recommendation for a miniature poodle puppy?

Thank you so much!
Heather


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm glad that there's another miniature poodle on the forums! Happy Poodling 

So here's a couple things I wish someone told me to purchase before I got my dog!

A large stuffed dog today, something as large as or larger than the dog something to mock a fluffy mom, that he can cuddle up to at night. 









Baby gates!
Important for crate training! Increase space little by little!

Natures Mircale!
To clean up those puppy accidents, yes they're going to happen but this is going to help and with house breaking as well !!

Rope toys
Great for training and bonding 

Small balls that can your puppy will be able to pick up it's no fun teaching a dog fetch when they can't pick up the object!

Nylabone puppy starter kit,
It's basically a bunch of chewing bones, you'll find out what he likes best and you can buy him more of these!

Treats!!! Possibly a clicker depending on what training method you decide to use. I personally love the clicker, i feel it's just another way to communicate with my dog what behaviors I love!

Treat dispensing toys, kong wobbler, iq ball, perfect for art poodles to keep them intellectually involved. There's also a squirrel toy that a lot of people here recommend. They have egg toys as well they're perfect for when you just want a break and the dog can entertain itself for a little while


I have probably 30+ toys and other objects and I've had my miniature poodle for about 2 months now so he's gone through a lot of different toys and behaviors until I could really read him, know and understand him!

Teddy and I are here for you and we are so excited!! Can't wait for you to meet your new mpoo!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Great list, I am expecting a tpoo in May. I went shopping this weekend and got everything on you list but baby gates and the nylabone kit...I am begging friends to borrow baby gates!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> Great list, I am expecting a tpoo in May. I went shopping this weekend and got everything on you list but baby gates and the nylabone kit...I am begging friends to borrow baby gates!


Lucia is a toy poodle....... she is already 12 months old (so fully grown) but she can walk right through between the baby gates bars.... if you want baby gates for a tiny dog like that, you should get one that is designed specifically for them... something like this. She can squeeze through anything as little as 4 inches.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The crate should be one that will grow with your puppy. Wire crates usually have a movable divider. You keep the pup's space just large enough for them to lie down, stand up and resettle to go back to sleep. Move it as they grow until you take it out completely. Midwest is a manufacturer that you can find all over. They have breed listings with their different sizes. Puppies will work for kibble so rather than spoiling their palate for extra special things, just use part of the daily kibble ration as food. Ian Dunbar actually recommends that all kibble be fed for training when puppies are young. 

Make sure you have appropriate grooming tools for what you plan to do for yourself.

The only other thing I would suggest is an exercise pen. It will have bars that little pups can't squeeze through like human baby gates. My mom's mini is still small enough that he could walk through the baby gate I had loaned her if she still had it up.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the recommendations, everyone! I found a great pet supply store near me that caters to dogs and was able to purchase my crate and crate pad last night. I'll do some online browsing today for the other recommendations. I had been leaning towards using an exercise pen, too. I've got kids in the house, and want to set up a "Copper only" zone where he can go to get some space of his own. I think the pen would be perfect for this. Baby gates will be tough, we have an open floor plan with not many gating options.

Lily (I think it was Lily) - the person at the dog store made the exact same suggestion you did about training with the kibble Cooper will be eating to ensure he's getting appropriate calories. So, I got a training pouch to wear and will use kibble to train. At least that's the plan! Thank you for the advice.

You guys are the best!
Heather


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll be practical and suggest a regular collar, training collar, 6 foot leather lead, and a flexi (if you haven't got a fenced yard or local dog park) or a 15-20 ft long lead if you don't like/can't use a flexi.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I had a dog before ... so I have all of the basics... crates, beds, leads, flexi, and bowls. Plus, I have an assortment of collars and a harness or two.

I am going to get Willow her own new collar and harness when she gets home...  Can't wait.... counting down the days!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Bizzeemamanj said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, everyone! I found a great pet supply store near me that caters to dogs and was able to purchase my crate and crate pad last night. I'll do some online browsing today for the other recommendations. I had been leaning towards using an exercise pen, too. I've got kids in the house, and *want to set up a "Copper only" zone where he can go to get some space of his own*. I think the pen would be perfect for this. Baby gates will be tough, we have an open floor plan with not many gating options.
> 
> *Lily *(I think it was Lily) - the person at the dog store made the exact same suggestion you did about training with the kibble Cooper will be eating to ensure he's getting appropriate calories. So, I got a training pouch to wear and will use kibble to train. At least that's the plan! Thank you for the advice.
> 
> ...


Yes it was me who made the suggestion about the kibble. I can't take credit for it though. That is an Ian Dunbar method. Check out his two books, What to do before/after you get your puppy. They are available to download for free at his website, Dog Star Daily.

You will also find information about how to use the exercise pen to your advantage. I think it is a great idea to have a Cooper only zone for him. All puppies and dogs should have a safe quiet space to have as their "let me chill folks" spot. Helping Cooper to understand that his crate and ex pen are for him to relax in will be very useful.


----------

